# Health safe post brexit?



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

British pensioners who have retired to other EU countries will continue to have their healthcare paid for by the NHS post-Brexit, after a deal in principle was agreed by negotiators in Brussels.


https://www.theguardian.com/politic...-is-good-news-for-pensioners?CMP=share_btn_fb


----------

